# How long does this last? Havin difficulty



## Clemmer1 (Feb 12, 2011)

Does anyone know how long this lasts. Because one night I smoked a whole strain of pot and after I had a zillion panic attacks and now I feel like Im not the same person anymore and it changes the way I feel every week.. I want it back the way it used to be ya know? I hate this feeling and feel like I'm getting more crazy evey day... Is there hope on getting back the way it used to be?

Thanks clemmer


----------



## kr123 (Jan 8, 2011)

read the REGAINING REALITY AND ROAD TO RECOVERY sections 
they should help you 
everyone is different so things that help some people may or may not help you

feel free to read all my posts 
you can read my story and my latest post is about acceptance

good luck


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

It lasts differently for everyone


----------

